# Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich



## colormix (5. Februar 2019)

*Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Amiga Zeiten sehr Umständlich keine Infos ,
die Internet suche war leider erfolglos 
nur fremdsprachige Seiten  keiner Lösung.

ich will ganz einfach das komplette System was auf Lw1: ist ,
auf LW 3: komplett sichern ,  
die 1 TB HDD ist  in 3 LW aufgeteilt ,
 auf die 2 anderen Laufwerke kann ich normal zugreifen  Daten Speichern/löschen das  Format ist das Linux File System ,
nur schaffe ich es überhaupt nicht mit dem HDD Tool darauf ein System Backup zu machen kommt immer eine Fehler Meldung ,
die Sache nach Backup Software wo mit mal auch eine Boot CD erstellen kann 
bleib leider erfolglos.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## Gimmick (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Edit: Ob man mit Clonezilla auch LiveMedien erstellen kann weiß ich nicht.

Clonezilla fertigt Images an, muss dafür aber von einem LiveMedium gestartet werden. Clonezilla - About

Wenn Du nur System-Dateien sichern willst, um durch ein Wiederherstellen z.B. keine Bilder, Dokumente, Music, etc. zu verlieren geht im Betrieb wohl mit "Timeshift".  GitHub - teejee2008/timeshift: System restore tool for Linux. Creates filesystem snapshots using rsync+hardlinks, or BTRFS snapshots. Supports scheduled snapshots, multiple backup levels, and exclude filters. Snapshots can be restored while system is running or from Live CD/USB.

Willst Du alles sichern schau Dir "backintime" an. GitHub - bit-team/backintime: Back In Time - A simple backup tool for Linux


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Wenn du einfach nur das Laufwerk klonen willst, nimm doch einfach dd.


----------



## fotoman (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung und was versuchst Du überhaupt genau (z.B. ein einfaches cp oder sonstwas?) Ein "cp / /dev/...." dürfte wohl aus offensichtlichen Gründen selbst mit Admin-Rechten nicht funktionieren.

Oder willst Du die komplette Partition kopieren? Das geht schon seit Jahrzenhnten bei Unix/Linux mit dd, wenn man die paasenden Rechte hat. Ob das im laufenden Betrieb für die Systempartition Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## colormix (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

wenn ich dd eingebe was immer das sein woll ? kommt nichts


----------



## colormix (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



fotoman schrieb:


> Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung und was versuchst Du überhaupt genau (z.B. ein einfaches cp oder sonstwas?) Ein "cp / /dev/...." dürfte wohl aus offensichtlichen Gründen selbst mit Admin-Rechten nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Oder willst Du die komplette Partition kopieren? Das geht schon seit Jahrzenhnten bei Unix/Linux mit dd, wenn man die paasenden Rechte hat. Ob das im laufenden Betrieb für die Systempartition Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage.



Bei Zierordner LW3 
Error 14


----------



## Gimmick (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> wenn ich dd eingebe was immer das sein woll ? kommt nichts



Schau mal hier:
dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Arkintosz (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Ein Vollbackup würde ich auch mit dd machen. Aber bitte höllisch aufpassen, dass bei of auch wirklich das richtige Gerät angegeben ist, sonst hat man ein großes Problem...
Ich habe mit DD schon öfter Festplatten auf SSDs umgezogen, bei denen ich mir ganz sicher sein wollte, dass auf der SSD alles haargenau so ist wie auf der HDD.

Du kannst auch inkrementelle Backups mit rsync machen...


----------



## colormix (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

funktioniert alles nicht,
 das man bei Linux heute 2019 noch so Rückständig ist und man nicht mal eine vernünftige System  Sicherung machen kann erinnert mich an MS Dos Zeiten da war es aber einfacher und hatte wenigstens funktioniert , 
 ich habe auch keine Lust diese Masse an Texten zu lesen ich  steige da auch nicht durch was für was ist ,
schade wird wohl mit einem Voll Umstieg zu Linux nun doch nichts werden weil man nicht mal eine Sicherung machen kann das ist Steinzeit ,
werde auf dem Rechner wohl wieder das Vista 64 drauf machen .
Es gibt wohl auch kein Backup Tool für so was .


----------



## Gimmick (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> funktioniert alles nicht,
> das man bei Linux heute 2019 noch so Rückständig ist und man nicht mal eine vernünftige System  Sicherung machen kann erinnert mich an MS Dos Zeiten da war es aber einfacher und hatte wenigstens funktioniert ,



Tja, moderne Systeme löschen bei Updates Daten, finden Hardware nicht, finden Hardware nicht mehr, spionieren einen aus, sind an ein System gebunden oder können Software nach einem Update plötzlich nicht mehr lizensieren...
Bei MS DOS hatte man die ganzen Probleme nicht. 

Software wird vorallem immer komplizierter und damit anfälliger für Fehler. _Besser _oder _stabiler _wird das alles nicht. 



> ich habe auch keine Lust diese Masse an Texten zu lesen ich  steige da auch nicht durch was für was ist ,
> schade wird wohl mit einem Voll Umstieg zu Linux nun doch nichts werden weil man nicht mal eine Sicherung machen kann das ist Steinzeit ,
> werde auf dem Rechner wohl wieder das Vista 64 drauf machen .
> Es gibt wohl auch kein Backup Tool für so was .



Den Zahn musst Du Dir ziehen lassen. In dem Link zu Ubuntuusers steht genau beschrieben was man wie eingeben muss. Und weiter oben ist ein Link zu einer GUI. 
Wenn Du gerade als Fan von MS DOS keine Kommandozeileneingaben durchlesen willst, wirds halt schwierig.

Zumindest mal die verlinkten Programme anschauen sollte aber drin sein. Unter Windows diffundiert das Wissen über Backups ja auch nicht einfach so ins Hirn. 

Und wenn es einen Fehler in der Konsole gibt, könntest Du ihn ja zumindest mal googlen und posten (in der Hoffnung, dass jemand anders für dich googlet).


----------



## colormix (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

ich muss aber jetzt unbedingt eine System Sicherung durchführen,
ist hier denn niemand der von Linux Ahnung hat ?
Linux Version ist Lubuntu 64   Aktuelle Version mit aktuell gehalten dieses läuft  hier Fehlerfrei -> heißt es funktioniert Alles bis auf eine 
System Sicherung die geht nicht .
Auf dem PC sind 3 LW  eingerichtet
/dev/sda1   /dev/sda3, /dev/sda4     die auch funktionieren,
/dev/sda1  ist das Systemlaufwerk .


----------



## Arkintosz (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> Linux Version ist Lubuntu 64   Aktuelle Version mit aktuell gehalten dieses läuft  hier Fehlerfrei -> heißt es funktioniert Alles bis auf eine
> System Sicherung die geht nicht



Ubuntu benutzt Déjà Dup als Backuplösung. Ich benutze solches Klickzeug nicht (jedenfalls nicht für Backups), weil mich die Schaltflächen meistens verwirren und nicht ganz klar ist, was passiert, wenn ich auf einen Knopf drücke.  Wenn ich Konsolenbefehle ausführe und eine bitweise Kopie erstelle, ist dagegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit immens gering dass etwas herauskommt, was ich nicht wollte...
Aber ich habe auch Verständnis dafür, dass alleine der Umstand, Befehle einzutippen statt einzudrücken, beängstigend sein kann. Wenn Du damit besser klar kommst, kannst Du also dieses Standard-Sicherungsprogramm von Ubuntu nutzen. Nur wird es sicherlich nicht zuverlässiger als dieses Acronis Zeug, und wie der ganze Kram heißt, sein, das es beispielsweise für Windows zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## colormix (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar aus dem ganzem Text Wirrwarr an Beschreiben und Stiche ||| zwischen den Befehle  die auf der Web Seiten angegeben sind,die Beschreibungen sind so geschrieben das es kaum jemand versteht ,  
ich kenne zwar etwas Linux habe aber erst n jetzt angefangen es zu installieren  .
Aus dem Software Center ein Backup Tool runter geladen  dieses war nicht zu gebrauchen, nicht lesbare Mini Schrift auf einem  Großem 27 Zoll Monitor man konnte auch nichts einstellen .

Das scheint bei Linux ein großes Manko zu  sein,
Daten und System Sicherungen .


----------



## Gimmick (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar aus dem ganzem Text Wirrwarr an Beschreiben und Stiche ||| zwischen den Befehle  die auf der Web Seiten angegeben sind,die Beschreibungen sind so geschrieben das es kaum jemand versteht ,
> ich kenne zwar etwas Linux habe aber erst n jetzt angefangen es zu installieren  .
> Aus dem Software Center ein Backup Tool runter geladen  dieses war nicht zu gebrauchen, nicht lesbare Mini Schrift auf einem  Großem 27 Zoll Monitor man konnte auch nichts einstellen .
> 
> ...



Was soll man da noch schreiben? Es wurden Programme mit GUI*, ohne GUI und mit eigenem LiveImage gepostet.

Hier der Kram aus dem ubunuusers-Link als Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jnd-iD9ryRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Deja-Dub kannte ich garnicht. Werde ich direkt mal als wöchentliche Auto-Backup-Lösung für meine Dokumente nutzen. Thx.


----------



## colormix (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

kannste mal beschreiben was im Video ist ? ich kann das leider nicht abspielen 
Online Videos  sind  Fest Gesperrt im Router  zum Schutz das  nicht  mein sehr knappes   teures Datenvolumen abgesaugt wird, denn im Firefox den ich auch unter Linux nutze lässt sich Auto Play nicht abstellen .

Es ist wahrscheinlich auch sehr schwer in Kurzform   ohne das man zich Seiten  lesen muss in Kurzform   verständlich eine Beschreibung   zu geben wie man mit Bord Mitteln   eine Linux  System Sicherung  und Wiederherstellen kann ? 
ich kann mit diesem ganzen Online Texten nichts anfangen die sind nutzlos .

Ich solche ein Linux Tool  das installierbar ist das  auch eine Boot CD Erstellt , wenn man z.b mal die HDD tauscht.


----------



## Gimmick (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> kannste mal beschreiben was im Video ist ? ich kann das leider nicht abspielen
> Online Videos  sind  Fest Gesperrt im Router  zum Schutz das  nicht  mein sehr knappes   teures Datenvolumen abgesaugt wird, denn im Firefox den ich auch unter Linux nutze lässt sich Auto Play nicht abstellen .



Es wird gezeigt wie man mit dd ein Backup einer Partition auf einem USB Stick erzeugt.



> Es ist wahrscheinlich auch sehr schwer in Kurzform   ohne das man zich Seiten  lesen muss in Kurzform   verständlich eine Beschreibung   zu geben wie man mit Bord Mitteln   eine Linux  System Sicherung  und Wiederherstellen kann ?
> ich kann mit diesem ganzen Online Texten nichts anfangen die sind nutzlos .
> 
> Ich solche ein Linux Tool  das installierbar ist das  auch eine Boot CD Erstellt , wenn man z.b mal die HDD tauscht.



Die Texte sind nicht nutzlos . Du musst Dir erstmal darüber klar werden was Du möchtest.

Normalerweise erstellt man ein Image einer Partition, welches man dann bei Defekt oder neuer Festplatte wieder zurückspielt. Die Partition der neuen Festplatte muss dann mindestens genauso groß sein wie die alte.
In Deinem Fall hast Du sda1,sda3 und sda4 -> das ist immer die selbe Festplatte. Wenn Du ein Backup von sda1 auf sda3 machst und die Festplatte tauschst ist das Backup weg.
Du müsstest das Backup auf einen USB Stick/Platte machen und nach dem Tausch mit einer normalen LiveCD starten - nicht installieren -  und das Backup wieder zurückspielen. 

Oder Du nimmst direkt Clonezilla sowohl zum Erstellen des Backups, als auch zum Wiederherstellen. Clonezilla bietet ein eigenes LiveImage zum Booten.

Ein eigenes Startmedium aus der aktuellen Installation zu erzeugen ist was ganz anderes, keine Ahnung mit was das geht.


----------



## colormix (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

ich will nichts auf einen USB Stick sichern nicht umsonst habe ich die Platte in mehrere LW aufgeteilt und  Clonezilla  ist zu umständlich muss man jedes mal den PC booten nur weil man eine Datensicherung machen will, das kann es ja nicht sein .
Clonezilla ist im  Linux Software Pool zum installieren nicht zu finden was soll ich damit ?
Das Backup ist auch nicht weg seit Jahren schon kopiere ich  diese    von den PCs noch mal auf eine Ext. USB HDD als 2. Sicherung , "nicht aus Spaß  habe ich dafür eine 2 TB Backup Platte " , die 1.  Kopie der Sicherung    ist nur für den Fall wenn mal was Abstützt   das OS nicht mehr bootet .


----------



## Gimmick (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Da bleibt wohl nurnoch dd übrig.

Opfere Deine Bandbreite oder geh woanders hin und schau Dir das Video an.


----------



## Arkintosz (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> die 1.  Kopie der Sicherung    ist nur für den Fall wenn mal was Abstützt   das OS nicht mehr bootet .


Dann kannst Du einfach eine Ubuntu oder Mint-CD bzw. Stick einlegen/stecken, in das Live-System booten und kommst an Deine Daten dran. Du musst ja nur auf die Platten klicken und kannst die dann lesen.

Tatsächlich machen die meisten Linuxnutzer keine Vollbackups auf die Weise, wie Du das tun willst.

1. Am gebräuchlichsten ist es, eine separate /home Partition zu haben. So kann man, wenn das System nicht mehr startet (das liegt unter /) einfach das System neu installieren. Bei Installationszeiten von ca. 5 Minuten ist das eigentlich die naheliegendste Lösung. Bei Windows könnte ich verstehen, dass man vielleicht nicht 2 Tage lang Updates und Programme installieren möchte...

2. Profis benutzen eine VM (virtuelle Maschine) für sehr wichtige Dienste. Die kann im laufenden Betrieb angehalten werden und dann wird einfach die virtuelle Festplatte gespiegelt. Besonders wenn man damit zocken möchte, ist aber Aufwand vonnöten.

3. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, das Dateisystem btrfs ("Better File System" genannt) statt z.B. ext4 zu nutzen. Das macht regelmäßig inkrementelle Backups auf Dateisystemebene (was natürlich damit einhergeht, dass einem dieser Umstand auch bewusst sein muss und man somit immer genug Platz übrig haben sollte...). Nachteilig an der Sache ist, dass Dinge, die man von der Platte gelöscht hat, natürlich nicht so weg sind, wie man sich das vielleicht wünscht...

Dass das System nicht mehr hoch fährt, ist aber extrem unwahrscheinlich - viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Festplatte gleich mehrmals in dem Zeitraum kaputt geht. Da unten wird nämlich erst mal nur der Kernel geladen, und dann ist man eigentlich schon mindestens am Command Line Prompt. Und der Linux-Kernel ist vielleicht das am besten getestete Stück Software überhaupt. Da könnte höchstens der Grafiktreiber Probleme bekommen, aber mit einem Kernel Boot Parameter kann man auch diesen am Starten hindern und dann im softwarebeschleunigten Desktop den Fehler beheben.


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist wahrscheinlich auch sehr schwer in Kurzform   ohne das man zich Seiten  lesen muss in Kurzform   verständlich eine Beschreibung   zu geben wie man mit Bord Mitteln   eine Linux  System Sicherung  und Wiederherstellen kann ?


"man dd", der Rest muss m.M.n. für jemandem, der sein Linux-System selber betreut, ermittelbar sein (Partitionsnamen von Quelle und Ziel). Vertauschst Du die Angaben, wird halt die (noch leere) Backup-Partition über das System kopiert.



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann mit diesem ganzen Online Texten nichts anfangen die sind nutzlos .


Sorry, aber dann ist Linux das falsdche System für Dich. Bis das Linux auf meinem NAS (trotz etwas angegrauter Linux-Kenntnisse von vor >10 Jahren) habe ich im  Netz länger gesucht und danach in diversen INI-Dateien herum gespielt, wie mich die komplette Konfiguration einer neuen Win-10 INstallation (inkl. dem Abklemmen aller Updates unter Win 10 Home) kostet.



colormix schrieb:


> die 1.  Kopie der Sicherung    ist nur für den  Fall wenn mal was Abstützt   das OS nicht mehr bootet .


Und wie  willst Du das Backup dann zurück spielen, wenn nicht wenigstens ein  Bootmedium für das Restore existiert.

Es gibt unter keinem System  ein 100% funktionierendes Live-Backup für die Systempartition, auch nicht unter Windows (mit  Volume Shadow Copy). Läuft dort z.B. irgendeine Datenbank (und wenn es nur die von  Thundebird ist), so kann bei laufndem System keine Software sicher stellen, dass die  gesicherte Datenbank später noch konsistent ist.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was auf meinem Mint 18.3 NAS so alles im Hintergrund läuft. Von daher gibt es ein Systembackup mit Macrium Reflect Free. Das Medium dazu wurde aber unter Windows erstellt.



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Dass das System nicht mehr hoch fährt, ist aber  extrem unwahrscheinlich


Ich bete nach jedem Update des Kernels  oder der System.-Libs von Mint 18.3, dass mein NAS wieder korrekt startet  und auch alles immer noch so läuft, wie ich es konfiguriert habe.



colormix schrieb:


> ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar aus dem  ganzem Text Wirrwarr an Beschreiben und Stiche ||| zwischen den Befehle   die auf der Web Seiten angegeben sind,die Beschreibungen sind so  geschrieben das es kaum jemand versteht ,


Sie sind so angegeben, dass jemand, der sich mit Linux/Unix auskennt, sie versteht  und nach entsprechenden, immer nötigen Anpassungen nutzen kann.

An  sowas muss man sich bei Linux (auch auf dem Desktop) gewöhnen.  Die Shell (Eingabeaufforderung) ist kein Relikt aus alten Tagen sondern  ein integraler Bestandteil des Systems.


----------



## colormix (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



fotoman schrieb:


> "Und wie willst Du das Backup dann zurück spielen, wenn nicht wenigstens ein Bootmedium für das Restore existiert.
> .


normaerweise kann man mit professuenen  BackupTools einen Start Datenträger erstellen ,
DVD, SD Karte oder USB Stick,
z.b. bei Paragonbackup und bei Windows 7 geht es ja auch mit Bordmitteln auch.
Systembackups mache ich seit Win98SE schon ,
damals mit Drive Image2002  .


----------



## Gimmick (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und wie  willst Du das Backup dann zurück spielen, wenn nicht wenigstens ein  Bootmedium für das Restore existiert.



Man könnte doch jedes LiveImage booten und über dd das image wieder zurückspielen.



colormix schrieb:


> normaerweise kann man mit professuenen  BackupTools einen Start Datenträger erstellen ,
> DVD, SD Karte oder USB Stick,
> z.b. bei Paragonbackup und bei Windows 7 geht es ja auch mit Bordmitteln auch.
> Systembackups mache ich seit Win98SE schon ,
> damals mit Drive Image2002  .



Schau Dir mal Linux Respin | Respin your distro für Ubuntu an. Das macht genau das. Es erstellt einen Installationdatenträger aus dem aktuellen System (Distro-Unterstützung beachten).

Systemback download | SourceForge.net  kann das auch.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Heute kam im Auto auf WDR4, der Hebammer. Bevor man ans Mädchen geht, zieht man ein Backup mit Clonezilla. Inkrementelle Backups hat Linux Mint 19 mir vorgeschlagen, abgelehnt.

Stable Backup als Image, alles Andere ist nicht sauber. Es gibt ja Leute, die arbeiten als Admin und machen Versuche in virtueller Maschine. Ich die Tage zu einem 50.000 Mitarbeiter Admin, mach mir MS-DOS klar aufm Laptop, ich muss an ein sehr altes Gerät dranne.

Ich so, lech dich wieder hin, ich hab andere Pladde reingesteckt, Kunde lackt.


----------



## colormix (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Das sehr Gute Backup Tool Pagaron wo die Start CD auf Linux basiert 
erkennt das Linux OS File System nicht wenn man von der CD bootet , 
Wie blöd ist das  denn  ?

Radio hören wir hier in NDS  nicht es sind  nur Schrott  Sender mit Dudel Musik kaum DAB  +  !
Auch wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre schalte ich das Radio lieber nicht an ., es ist schrecklich was einem zugemutet wird .


----------



## Arkintosz (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich bete nach jedem Update des Kernels  oder der System.-Libs von Mint 18.3, dass mein NAS wieder korrekt startet  und auch alles immer noch so läuft, wie ich es konfiguriert habe.



Ich benutze openSUSE Leap und habe so gut wie nie Probleme mit dem Hochfahren bei Updates(auch, und vor allem nicht Kernelupdates) gehabt. Das einzige Problem dass ich damit habe, ist das aufwändige Einrichten, Fehlersuchen usw., wenn man was zocken möchte statt Server laufen zu lassen... Aber dafür wurde upenSUSE wohl hauptsächlich erst mal nicht gemacht und ist da ausbaufähig.
Multimediaanwendungen laufen dann eher auf Ubuntu usw. besser...

Edit:


colormix schrieb:


> Das sehr Gute Backup Tool Pagaron wo die Start CD auf Linux basiert
> erkennt das Linux OS File System nicht wenn man von der CD bootet ,
> Wie blöd ist das  denn  ?


Das sehr gute Backup Tool? 55% 1-Sterne-Bewertungen sind sehr gut? Das sind doch keine Schulnoten 
Das, was ich über solche Tools für Windows gelernt habe, war eher, dass sie eine Sicherheit vorgaukeln, die sie nicht bieten.

Man kann auch einen Snapshot einer Linuxinstallation mit Snapper machen, wenn man die Installation auf einem logischen Datenträger (LVM, Logical Volume Manager) gemacht hat.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Nehmt doch Clonezilla für Drive Backups. Kostenlos und einfach vom Stick im UEFI starten und die ganze Platte und SSDs aufs Datengrab. Ich werde das nie begreifen, warum die Leute immer mit so halbstarken Tools unter Windows Windows sichern. Wenn das darunter liegende OS, von dem man ja ein benutzerfreundliches Backup hat, hergestellt von dem megageilen Paragon dann im Sack ist oder vom Anwender kaputtgegurkt wurde,

muss man eh vom Stick starten.


Ja und ja und ja, mit Clonezilla sicher ich auch Linux Mint 19.1, die ganze SSD 840 Pro.


----------



## colormix (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

ich habe es zwar geschafft mit dem System Tool nach langen und sehr umständlichen rum gefummele auf LW 2 ein Backup zu machen , nur sicher bin ich mir nicht das dieses überhaupt funktioniert ? denn vor dem Backup wurde gefragt 
nach der Größe das irritiert sehr , das LW ist ca 20 GB groß das benutzte ca. 5.5 GB  und angegeben hatte ich 6 GB , tcha ?

ich habe zwar ein Antiviren Tool mit installiert aber so lange das mit dem Updates nicht geklärt ist gehe  ich  mit  dem PC nicht online , nachher bekommen ich Viren drauf und bekomme das nicht mehr weg, denn so was wie der Windows Defander hat Linux nicht.

Clone Zilla ist ja noch umständlicher und es dauert ewig lange damit den PC zu booten und bei Clone Zilla habe ich auch angst das es mir das komplette OS zerlegt es  ist alles sehr umständlich .


----------



## guss (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

Du hast die beste Lösung in der ersten Antwort erhalten: CloneZilla.

Mir hat es schon mehrfach den Hintern gerettet, wenn ich mein System zerschossen hatte. Was daran umständlich sein soll, entzieht sich mir. Du startest und klickst Dich durch ein paar Menüs, fertig. Man kann das Backup sogar verifizieren lassen, damit man sich eben sicher sein kann, dass es funktioniert, wenn man es braucht.

Oder willst Du hier nur trollen? Spätestens bei der Bemerkung zum Antiviren Tool habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## colormix (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Linux Lubuntu/Ubuntu kein System Backup möglich*

ich hab doch in zwischen ein Backup gemacht aber mit dem FestplattenTool von LB
und das hatte nur deswegen nicht funktioniert   weil man die Speichergröße angeben muss vom zu sicheren LW  "wie blöd ist das denn ?"  in der  Hoffnung  jetzt wenn mal Linux abstützt das es ich wieder Herstellen lässt damit , mit CloneZilla kommen ich nicht mit klar das Tool ist zu kompliziert und zu umständlich es dauert  mir auch zu lange bis es sehr umständlich von DVD Rom startet das nur wenn man eine Sicherung machen will.

Ich habe auf der 1 TB insgesamt 5 LW 
1 x System/ROOT , 2 x Ext. 2 x die  Linux selber einrichtet  hat Sub...  auf LW 2. freie  das Backup gemacht.
Rein theoretisch kommt man da ran wenn man mal mit der LB DVD den PC booten muss falls es nicht mehr startet .


Das mit den  Antivirus Tools weiß ich selber darüber brauche ich keine Belehrung und es ist Eins drauf weil ich auch beabsichtige Windows Programme  laufen zu lassen , schon mal was von Virtualbox und Wine gehört ?  >  ist bereits installiert <

Ich bin Linux Anfänger kenne mich nur etwas aber nie intensiv damit beschäftigt !
Muss man sich hier Outen ?

OT;
Von Microsoft und Windows will ich langsam weg  "Schnauze voll von der Willkür   User Bevormundung   "   
und dann wollen die auch noch Geld dafür nee  ,
 habe    mehrere gute Gründe die gegen Windows heute sprechen .
Und mal schauen wie es  in der Zukunft weiter geht mit Linux , denn das MS Windows ist eh am ende heute  da kommt nur  noch  Schrott ,
sieht man auch "deutlich" Rückgang Kauf von Komplett PCs mit vorinstalliert Windsors 8 und 10.


----------

